# When do you start looking?



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I jumped into the biz as a 2 truck owner late last year. Had a few of my own accounts and sub'd to a local company to keep busy. I'm itching now to start advertising and bidding, but is it to early? Maybe no one wants to hear about snow yet? Whens the right time?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

What are you doing for advertising? No one ever wants to hear about snow but Ive had good results bidding early... (it helps to know what lots had a crappy job last season and be one of the first to talk to the decision maker) ... Its really going to depend on the type of places your going for... resi tend to wait unilt nov or just before the first snow... small commercial lots are usually the end of summer but wouldnt hurt to find and talk to the decision maker now.... and larger lots are looking for them now.... Ive personally already put in 2 bids for largers lots this season


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Mick. I'm just anxious I guess. Gonna focus on resid because its more profitable in my area. I see a lot of post that say they charge $100/ hour or so but the guy I sub'd to has 30 trucks and gets $55-$65/hr. I'm gonna bid a few comm lots as well. I don't really have a marketing plan yet, but at least I know I have some time to finalize that. We own a pet sitting business and most of our customers come from our website. Not a lot of my snow removal competitors have a website so I'm gonna start there.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wilnip;1479259 said:


> Thanks Mick. I'm just anxious I guess. Gonna focus on resid because its more profitable in my area. I see a lot of post that say they charge $100/ hour or so but the guy I sub'd to has 30 trucks and gets $55-$65/hr. I'm gonna bid a few comm lots as well. I don't really have a marketing plan yet, but at least I know I have some time to finalize that. We own a pet sitting business and most of our customers come from our website. Not a lot of my snow removal competitors have a website so I'm gonna start there.


I have in my office computer a link thats really a good tool for coming up with YOUR hourly rate.... it doesnt matter (within reason) what your competitors charge but you have to figure out what is a fair amount for your company to charge... I have guys around here charge $50 ph hour per truck and they're not around the following year because they cant make the margins to sustain a viable company with those rates.... my rates are way above that because every business is different. Ive been around for over 15 years now. Heres my website to get a few ideas from  www.affordableplowingservices.com 
HIH


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey Mick...what would that website be? I have been trying to figure out a good rate...I had been bidding at 80 an hour but some say that is high some don't. If it gives a pretty accurate estimate I would like to try it!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

M & MD Lawn;1479279 said:


> Hey Mick...what would that website be? I have been trying to figure out a good rate...I had been bidding at 80 an hour but some say that is high some don't. If it gives a pretty accurate estimate I would like to try it!


Ill post it on this thread tomorrow (as Ive been taken care of a sick kid today). Someone posted this link from lawnsite and I just saved it. I had already come up with MY hourly rates for my equipment and just for kicks I threw MY numbers into this equation... damn thing was within $3 ph ...... pretty darn close! imo but get YOUR figures together as it asks for ALOT of numbers.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice site Mick. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

As promised..... http://lawnchat.com/lawn-care-estimation-calculator 
Let me know how you guys make out.......


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

well, with 3 50k trucks and 8k plows, employees to drive them, brand new sander, salt, i need to charge 188.92 per hour. yeehaw!!! how do those guys make it. lol.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

trqjnky;1479363 said:


> well, with 3 50k trucks and 8k plows, employees to drive them, brand new sander, salt, i need to charge 188.92 per hour. yeehaw!!! how do those guys make it. lol.


30k trucks produce the same amount of income per hour as 50k trucks. Kinda like mowing, guys are out there pulling around little 3k single axle lawn trailers with 60k king ranch crew cab diesels when a 23k 2wd half ton would work just fine.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

wizardsr;1479366 said:


> 30k trucks produce the same amount of income per hour as 50k trucks. Kinda like mowing, guys are out there pulling around little 3k single axle lawn trailers with 60k king ranch crew cab diesels when a 23k 2wd half ton would work just fine.


Bingo......

In terms of that hourly rate.... im close to it (with 20K trucks), when you add things in that helps you be as efficient as you can be payupThumbs Up


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Mick76;1479369 said:


> Bingo......
> 
> In terms of that hourly rate.... im close to it (with 20K trucks), when you add things in that helps you be as efficient as you can be payupThumbs Up


YEAH, i have 5k trucks (80's chevys) but im capable of rebuilding and restoring them to look/operate like a 50k truck. well, maybe not look. Im a little shy of that hourly rate, but i keep my costs LOW...


----------

